# Crustaceans



## Meisha (Sep 21, 2020)

My 7 yr old niece insisted there were crabs 🦀 in hot sauce. Her big brother told her she was wrong so she said she would prove it. She got the bottle, pointed at the nutrition information on the back and said, "See. TOTAL CRABS 15."


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Crabs in everything!


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

It's hard to go on a low crabs diet.


----------

